# The 'Happy Birthday @Gillian Moore' thread!



## Lyn W (Nov 22, 2015)

Gillian, hope your birthday is filled with sunshine and smiles, laughter, love, and cheer.


----------



## spud's_mum (Nov 22, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Gillian, hope your birthday is filled with sunshine and smiles, laughter, love, and cheer.
> View attachment 156412


Happy birthday Gillian!


----------



## kathyth (Nov 22, 2015)

Hope you have a beautiful day, Gillian!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2015)

happy birthday, I want some cake. Or I ain't celebrating


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

dmmj said:


> happy birthday, I want some cake. Or I ain't celebrating


Thanks the wishes.





Here you are, hope you like it! I think it's...delicious....yummy!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> Gillian, hope your birthday is filled with sunshine and smiles, laughter, love, and cheer.
> View attachment 156412


Good evening Lyn and Lola! Thanks so much the wonderful pic as well as the wishes.

Love,
Gillian and Oli


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Happy birthday Gillian!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Thanks.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you Jacqui!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> ​


Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

jaizei said:


> View attachment 156430
> 
> 
> View attachment 156428
> ...


Thanks a lot the wishes as well as the lovely post. Appreciate both.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

kathyth said:


> Hope you have a beautiful day, Gillian!
> Happy Birthday!


Many thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

Once again.........





for the birthday wishes, lovely posts and wonderful pics, everyone.

Love,
Gillian and Oli!


----------



## leigti (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 22, 2015)

leigti said:


> Happy birthday!


Thanks very much! Appreciate it.


----------



## meech008 (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy happy Birthday Gillian!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Jodie (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Have a good day, and a great year!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 22, 2015)

Hooray for you, Gillian!!! I hope you are having a fantastic birthday and feel loved and appreciated


----------



## Dessy (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ascott (Nov 23, 2015)

HAAAAAPEEEEE BIRTHDAAAAAAAAYYYYY


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

meech008 said:


> Happy happy Birthday Gillian!


Hi Michelle and many thanks.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Dessy said:


> Happy birthday!


Many thanks !


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 156475


Thank you so much the wishes as well as the *sweet* pic. Appreciate both.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Hooray for you, Gillian!!! I hope you are having a fantastic birthday and feel loved and appreciated
> View attachment 156491


Oh that's a wonderful post, and lovely words!  Thanks so much, appreciate both.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

ascott said:


> HAAAAAPEEEEE BIRTHDAAAAAAAAYYYYY


Thaaaaaaaaaaaank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## AnimalLady (Nov 24, 2015)

How did I miss this?!? OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO [email protected]*~!*@~*@!*@~

<3 <3 <3 <3 [email protected]*[email protected]*


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> How did I miss this?!? OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO [email protected]*~!*@~*@!*@~
> 
> <3 <3 <3 <3 [email protected]*[email protected]*


Hi Maria. You did miss it............hmmhmmm.  (Joking!)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Pearly (Nov 24, 2015)

Heppy belated! And many more


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Pearly said:


> Heppy belated! And many more


Hello, and thanks very much!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Happy Birthday! Have a good day, and a great year!


Thank you very much Jodie.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

ascott said:


> HAAAAAPEEEEE BIRTHDAAAAAAAAYYYYY


Thaaaaaaaaaank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Pearly said:


> Heppy belated! And many more


Thanks all the same. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Dessy said:


> Happy birthday!


Many thanks !


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Nov 24, 2015)

No way! Happy Birthday, Gillian! I hope it was really, SUPER great


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Nov 24, 2015)

A www Gillian I'm soo late!! Happy belated birthday!! I hope you had a lovely day!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> No way! Happy Birthday, Gillian! I hope it was really, SUPER great


Thanks a lot  oh yes a GREAT  day!


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 24, 2015)

kirsty Johnston said:


> A www Gillian I'm soo late!! Happy belated birthday!! I hope you had a lovely day!


"Better late than never" as is said. (Only joking). And many thanks.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 28, 2015)

Massively belatedly, but heartfelt birthday wishes from Adam, wifey and little Tidgy.
Was in Spain, as you know, and have only just seen this.
Sorry, and we are all three so glad you had a super day.


----------

